# American Airlines Banning Ferrets, Goats And Hedgehogs From Flights



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 15, 2018)

American Airlines will ban a number of animals, including hedgehogs, sugar gliders and goats, from its flights, beginning July 1.

The airline issued a list of animals - *even those kept for emotional support - *that will be banned from flights, due to "safety and/or public health risks."

Suzanne Boda, American's senior vice president, Los Angeles, said in a video posted on the airline's website on Monday that the changes apply only to "support animals," and that the company's current policies regarding service animals would remain in place.

Boda cited past "incidents" regarding support animals as the airline's reason for the new restrictions.






"We're tightening things down a little bit, because as you know, we've had some incidents in the past on our aircraft and we want to make sure that the safety of everyone, including support animals, is protected," Boda said.

The number of customers bringing support animals on flights has skyrocketed in recent years. American said that from 2016 to 2017, the number of cases increased by more than 40 percent.

United and Delta also issued guidelines this year that implemented new restrictions on support animals on their flights.



United issued a new pet policy shortly after a highly publicized incident in which a dog died on one of its flights after being forced into an overhead bin.

American said it will begin to enforce a policy requiring passengers to give 48-hour advanced notice before bringing an emotional support animal on a flight. However, the airline said that it will have procedures in place for emergency travel booked within 48 hours of a departure.

https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?te...ning-ferrets-goats-and-hedgehogs-from-flights


----------



## Ganjababy (May 15, 2018)

Anyone saying those animals are comforts are lying it’s a scam. How can a goat be a comfort? Unless it’s curry goat.


----------



## GraceJones (May 15, 2018)

Damn. Now what am I gonna do?


----------



## Shimmie (May 15, 2018)

Ganjababy said:


> Anyone saying those animals are comforts are lying it’s a scam. *How can a goat be a comfort? *Unless it’s curry goat.


I so agree with you.   

I'll be comforted by my goat's milk soap and other goat's milk skin care products in my carry on bag and that's about it.   Plus, who wants to sit next to a passenger with such animals in their laps?   A plane is not a zoo.   Folks take animal love to extremes and then get mad when others don't understand.   Not everyone wants to ride in a zoo plane.  I don't.  

BTW:  @Ganjababy , what's a curry goat?   Thanks in advance. I need advance notice just in case.


----------



## OhTall1 (May 15, 2018)

Shimmie said:


> what's a curry goat?


I'm assuming this is what she was referring to:


----------



## Shimmie (May 15, 2018)

OhTall1 said:


> I'm assuming this is what she was referring to:


Thanks Angel...  It looks delicious.


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (May 15, 2018)

Good... This emotional support pet nonsense has gotten out of hand


----------



## Shimmie (May 15, 2018)

nubiangoddess3 said:


> Good... This emotional support pet nonsense has gotten out of hand


Thank you.  Whatever happen to Teddy Bears or Cabbage Patch dolls?


----------



## atlien11 (May 15, 2018)

Yeah the support peacock is where this all jumped the shark.

Jan 31, 2018 - A female traveller was recently banned from taking a large "emotional-support peacock" on board a United Airlines flight, it has emerged.


----------



## Kalani (May 15, 2018)

Ganjababy said:


> Anyone saying those animals are comforts are lying it’s a scam. *How can a goat be a comfort? Unless it’s curry goat*.



I snorted


----------



## RossBoss (May 16, 2018)

YT people tried to abuse the system and now its backfiring on them, lol!


----------



## Ganjababy (May 16, 2018)

It is. Like lamb but better





Shimmie said:


> Thanks Angel...  It looks delicious.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 16, 2018)

OhTall1 said:


> I'm assuming this is what she was referring to:


This looks like something I need in my life.


----------



## hothair (May 16, 2018)

Can someone post a curry goat recipe?


----------



## Ganjababy (May 16, 2018)

hothair said:


> Can someone post a curry goat recipe?




*INGREDIENTS (12)*

3 lbs. goat meat with bone; cut in large cubes washed and add lemon or lime juice
2 large onion; medium-dice
3 cloves garlic; minced
4 sprigs fresh thyme
1 bunch scallions; chop medium-coarse
2 fresh Scotch Bonnet peppers; leave whole & cut small "X" in bottom of each one
2 Tablespoons Jamaican curry powder
2 Tablespoons Goya Adobo Seasoning (or lawrys) without cumin ( has blue bottlecap)
black pepper to taste
2 Tablespoons vegetable or corn oil
5 whole allspice corns
optional: 5 large potatoes; peeled & cut into 2-inch cubes


*INSTRUCTIONS*

Trim excess fat from meat cubes, season with the 2 Tbsps. Adobo seasoning & let sit for 30 minutes.
Chop onions, garlic, & scallions while meat is marinating in Adobo seasoning.
Heat oil in large, heavy-bottomed pot & fry 1 Tablespoon of the curry powder in the oil until curry powder darkens. Immediately add goat meat cubes along with chopped onions, garlic, scallions, thyme, whole allspice & black pepper. Stir & fry over medium heat, stirring constantly, for about 5 minutes. Add remaining curry powder, the two whole scotch bonnets with “X” cut in bottom & about 1 Tablespoon more of the adobo seasoning. Add hot water to cover, stir well & bring to boil. Lower heat to a simmer. After 40 minutes remove the whole scotch bonnet peppers (if you like extremely hot food you can leave them in the pot).Continue cooking, uncovered, until meat is very tender(almost falling off bone). You will need to replenish hot water several times in cooking process, as needed. At this point add the optional potato cubes, if you like, then cover pot & simmer on lowest heat until potatoes are just tender.You will want a somewhat thick sauce on the meat, so if it’s still a bit watery when potatoes are tender, remove them with slotted spoon, turn up heat to medium & cook off excess liquid until a somewhat thick sauce is formed. Return potatoes to pot & stir. Turn off heat under cooking pot


----------



## Lady S (May 16, 2018)

I clicked on the list, it  includes spiders and insects.  I need to know who is using an emotional support tarantula and why are they allowed on flights. 



GraceJones said:


> Damn. Now what am I gonna do?


No worries, miniature horses are still allowed!




OhTall1 said:


> I'm assuming this is what she was referring to:



I've never had goat, but that looks amazing.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 16, 2018)

My friend’s grandfather raises goats hmm....


----------



## Tamrin (May 16, 2018)

I need that emotional support goat recipe for this weekend.


----------



## Atthatday (May 16, 2018)

@Lady S: Miniature horses are covered by the American with Disabilities Act (ADA), and deemed SERVICE animals.


----------



## PretteePlease (May 16, 2018)

Ganjababy said:


> Anyone saying those animals are comforts are lying it’s a scam. How can a goat be a comfort? Unless it’s curry goat.



Let me get my support cert b4 they ban dogs


----------



## Shimmie (May 16, 2018)

Ganjababy said:


> *INGREDIENTS (12)*
> 
> 3 lbs. goat meat with bone; cut in large cubes washed and add lemon or lime juice
> 2 large onion; medium-dice
> ...


    Thank you.


----------



## Shimmie (May 16, 2018)

Atthatday said:


> @Lady S: Miniature horses are covered by the American with Disabilities Act (ADA), and deemed SERVICE animals.


But...But...But  

How do they fit on the plane?  It's barely room for my carryon bag, let alone foot room between the seats.   Plus not one of these animals are potty trained.   Not one!  Not one!   And if they were, where do they 'potty' while in flight'?


----------



## Atthatday (May 16, 2018)

Shimmie said:


> But...But...But
> 
> How do they fit on the plane?  It's barely room for my carryon bag, let alone foot room between the seats.   Plus not one of these animals are potty trained.   Not one!  Not one!   And if they were, where do they 'potty' while in flight'?



I hear you. ADA recognizes two animals as SERVICE animals: dogs and miniature horses. Something tells me miniature horses are expensive, especially for training purposes. I did read that service dogs can be very expensive.

I wish grocery stores would abide by the laws, which could be a tricky situation.


----------



## Shimmie (May 16, 2018)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> My friend’s grandfather raises goats hmm....


I use a lot of goat's milk soaps and skin care and I love it.     Goat's milk has practically the same Ph levels to human skin and it's one of the most moisturizing and healing products on the market as long as the other ingredients (scents, oils) are natural.


----------



## Shimmie (May 16, 2018)

Atthatday said:


> I hear you. ADA recognizes two animals as SERVICE animals: dogs and miniature horses. Something tells me miniature horses are expensive, especially for training purposes. I did read that service dogs can be very expensive.
> 
> I wish grocery stores would abide by the laws, which could be a tricky situation.


Thanks @Atthatday     I truly understand having a service dog.  But these other animals are not making sense.  I thought this was one of those 'fake news stories'.   I really did.


----------



## hothair (May 17, 2018)

Ganjababy said:


> *INGREDIENTS (12)*
> 
> 3 lbs. goat meat with bone; cut in large cubes washed and add lemon or lime juice
> 2 large onion; medium-dice
> ...




You are amazing! First day if ramadan going to try this this weekend mwah!


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (May 17, 2018)

Atthatday said:


> @Lady S: Miniature horses are covered by the American with Disabilities Act (ADA), and deemed SERVICE animals.



Where's the miniature horse going to be sitting on the plane? I don't need little Mr Ed getting all nervous and start kicking with his hooves. 

And don't horses poop....a lot? Who's cleaning up that mess?


----------



## Atthatday (May 17, 2018)

@Ms. Tarabotti : I understand the concerns. I didn’t make the law, just paraphrased it. Lol!


----------



## Lady S (May 17, 2018)

Atthatday said:


> @Lady S: Miniature horses are covered by the American with Disabilities Act (ADA), and deemed SERVICE animals.


So they have to let them on because it's law.  You learn something new everyday.


----------



## nurseN98 (May 17, 2018)

Ganjababy said:


> Anyone saying those animals are comforts are lying it’s a scam. How can a goat be a comfort? *Unless it’s* _*curry goat.*_









I haven't had a good curry goat in a loooong time.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 19, 2018)

@GraceJones Do you have an emotional support animal? I think I may need to look into having one or a service animal in a few years.


----------



## GraceJones (May 19, 2018)

NappyNelle said:


> @GraceJones Do you have an emotional support animal? I think I may need to look into having one or a service animal in a few years.


Girl, I was joking lol


----------



## nysister (May 20, 2018)

It would be great to have a small airline where it was easy to bring pets, because it's the full grown adults that are more trouble than any animal or child I've ever flown with.


----------

